# Flex Fletch



## eouzts69 (Jun 5, 2009)

What do you guiys use?


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

I shoot competive 3d and i just started using the Flash's. They actually look and shoot unreal. Right now with fixed pins at 40 yds. i'm getting 2 1/2 to 3 inch groups. I would recommend them to anyone. And at 4.8 grains +or- a piece they make it easy to get arrows down to the IBO mark.


----------



## HoytFieldArcher (Aug 21, 2003)

Flex Fletch are the most durable fletch I've ever used. I use 3" with ACC's for field and 3-D.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I shoot 187s on my Nano's for field and FITA....and on any skinny arrow for that matter 

For fat arrows for 3D I shoot 225s.

Indoors I shoot 360s.

Hunting I shoot the Flash, 310s and 360s. Just depends on what I am in the mood for at the time I go to fletch them up


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*flex-fletch*

I don't shoot 3D or anything.

I like FF vanes for durability.

I use FFP-418's (4.18")


----------

